
Amazon CloudFront vs. Rackspace Cloud Files CDN Performance | Chris Meller - chrismeller
http://chrismeller.com/2009/10/amazon-cloudfront-vs-rackspace-cloudfiles-cdn-performance/
======
byoung2
Rackspace Cloud Files CDN is powered by Limelight, which is a big player in
the CDN market. Limelight has a much bigger footprint, so it is likelier that
there will be an edge server closer to the end user (or Pingdom's servers).

~~~
atambo
Does pingdom ping from multiple locations?

